# Loss ABC-DT in SoCal



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have had ABC OTA for about two months and today it seems to not be broadcasting. I have an 811 and I am not sure if this is the problem given the problems have reported or if it is a problem at the signal. I am still getting a signal 83%, but no picture.

I have done the standard. Reset box... Wait a while to see if picture returns.. Re-add the channel... Nick's work around.. 

Anybody else lose ABC or am I the only one?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dropped by neighbors house and they seem to be having the same problem. THey have DirectTV with an independed STB. Not the 811 in this case.


----------



## Spartacus (Mar 1, 2004)

I have the same problem with my 811 as well. I live in the los angeles area (pasadena), and ABC 7 has been coming in fine for me the past month OTA. When I went to sit down and watch the Academy Awards tonight in HD, the picture was blank although my signal reports 85%! Also, ABC is no longer located on channel 7.1, it has mysteriously jumped to channel 53. I wonder if this is an 811 bug, a broadcast bug, or both. I've heard complaints of OTA channels jumping around, but never thought it would actually cause the picture to disappear as well. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not an 811 bug... It is widespread over SoCal.. Different boxes... This is not a 811 bug. avsforum.com as a thread on it that is filling fast.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Not an 811 bug... It is widespread over SoCal.. Different boxes... This is not a 811 bug. avsforum.com as a thread on it that is filling fast.


that they think that the loss of my local ABC-DT was about the same time they released a new version of software and it made my 811 not work with my local ABC-DT. Hopefully they will fix it soon.

Have you found anything else out??


----------



## KiyaNee (Jan 27, 2004)

Not been back to the AVSForums to see if there was an official word. If it was a software update, that has to be the stupiest thing ABC has ever did. Well maybe not the stupiest, but pretty damn dumb. Lets do a software upgrade the day of the Oscars that will effect Hollywood. Duh!!

It was not just the 811s.. Lots of HD receivers were effected. Some got lucky but from what I can tell most did not.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

KiyaNee said:


> Not been back to the AVSForums to see if there was an official word. If it was a software update, that has to be the stupiest thing ABC has ever did. Well maybe not the stupiest, but pretty damn dumb. Lets do a software upgrade the day of the Oscars that will effect Hollywood. Duh!!
> 
> It was not just the 811s.. Lots of HD receivers were effected. Some got lucky but from what I can tell most did not.


What I meant was Dish Network said it was a software up date with the 811..but from what your saying, other brands of receivers were affected also. On 3/18, I noticed my ABC-DT is working fine again and has been for the last couple of days. I don't know why, but it's a good thing!!!!!


----------

